# Is it time yet....impatient and excited!!



## sarahrose

I used to live in MN, but still come back to hunt for a week....its hot where I live, so no morels....I came last year and found much less than I had in previous years, but it sounds like it was a bad year. I am hoping with the massive amounts of snow MN got this winter it will be better than last year. I was thinking about the 12th of may, or the 19th of may to come...I guess I'll just have to wait for my MN people to give me reports of dandelions in the yards!! Soo excited!!!


----------



## [email protected]_com

Sara we are at least 2 weeks maybe more behind in the Twin Cities. Also try Minnesota mushroom Forum for updates. are you the one who loves Hens? I usally find quit a few.


----------



## sarahrose

I do like hens! But they grow here in AZ in the higher colder parts.......there are 2 things I will come to MN for.....Morels....and the state fair!!!


----------



## dried up shroom

Snow today!!! but lots of moisture this past week.. Looking very promising. Weather experts have been saying that the snow is actually very good for getting the moisture back in the ground because it is a slow melt and the ground is well thawed.


----------



## sarahrose

I am watching the weather and flights....I can only come one of those 2 weeks I mentioned.....Im leaning towards the 12-16, but if it does not warm up, I will be forced to go the week of the 19th....I can only go sunday through Thursday...im watching all the boards and checking all the sightings.....last year I was up there on the 1st of May.....although I didn't find too many ( maybe a few lbs)........found enough to be happy with though..)


----------



## growfindexplore

Hi Sarah,

I bumped into you in a MN park last year on a very hot day and you told me about a hillside with hedgehogs in a house development nearby. I didn't find them, I just mention it to jog your memory.

We're going to be cool / cold through Sunday. 5 days of 60 degrees after that, before you'd arrive on the 12th, just doesn't feel like enough. I guess it depends on whether you're going to be local to the cities or going hard down in the SE corner.

Last year on my first outing I picked 4 lbs. (April 21st) for a frame of reference.


----------



## sarahrose

I'm trying to remember where those were..... There is a park out in lake Elmo area that is loaded with chants and hedgehogs in the summer..... Sunfish lake park? There are lots of shrooms in that park, never found any morels though, if I did I certainly wouldn't post it on here..lol!! Mikeology knows of the park I told him about the fragrant trumpets... I am almost positive that is the park with more hedgehogs.... Right by century school.... I know that park I saw you at also has lots of chants, hedgehogs, trumpets, fragrant trumpets, and kings......maybe I'll come on the 19th.....


----------



## sarahrose

Oh, and I will be local......I know my spots locally and if I went south I would be looking around in unfamiliar area.... Plus, them southern MN shroomers might shoot me if I got into someone's areas.... Lol!! They are more hard core down there it seems...)


----------

